# Bremsbelagwechsel an Hayes Stroker Ryde



## downhillboy (9. März 2011)

Hallo, ich will demnächst meine Bremsbeläge an meinem Cube Acid wechseln. Nur leider habe ich das Problem, dass ich überhaubt keine Ahnung habe, wie ich die Bremsbeläge aus der Hayes Stroker Ryde hinausbekomme, geschweigedenn wieder hinein. Danke schonmal im Vorraus  

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Themeankitty (9. März 2011)

Hi,
hier : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23Zb2cd9Jlc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Scheibenbremsbelag wechseln, kontrollieren, pflegen am Mountainbike, Crossrad und Trekkingrad.[/nomedia]
 Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (9. März 2011)

Der Link ist aber viel besser: Klick mich


----------



## Themeankitty (9. März 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Der Link ist aber viel besser: Klick mich




Wie hast du den "Spot" hinbekommen??


----------



## fkal (9. März 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Wie hast du den "Spot" hinbekommen??



darf ich deine Frage mit einem Link beantworten?


----------

